# compound block for mini lathe.



## MCRIPPPer (Jun 25, 2014)

here is a block i made that bolts in place of the compound rest.

it greatly improves the rigidity of the lathe. i made it exactly the same thickness as the compound so i can switch them out and still have my tools on center.





















[URL=http://s758.photobucket.com/user/MCRIPPPer/media/DSC00570_zpsdb5b0e7c.jpg.html]


----------



## metalmudler (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi, That's a good idea. My 7x12 is nowhere near as rigid as I would like. The a2z cnc qctp has its problem of hanging over to the side and the small diameter dovetail pistons. Then the problem is compounded by the compound slides slop. Correct me if im wrong, but is that a new brass or bronze gib strip there? I have problems parting off large diameter stuff, cooked the motor parting some and am in the process of changing motor and electronics to a 1.5hp treadmill motor and a kbpc 225d controller by kb electronics. While im at it, doing away with the plastic drive pulleys and changing the ratio with alloy xl series timing pulleys.I will prolly break the plastic headstock gears eventually oneday and when I do I will put steel ones in. I think I will mill up one of these while I wait for the controller. I have a feeling it wont have a problem parting once im done.
 Thanks for the idea, simple but effective, I love it.  Cheers, Paul.


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Jun 30, 2014)

yes. i re-machined all of the dovetails and made a new gib that fits real tight.


----------

